
Federal Court ruled defendant has no “reasonable expectation of privacy” for PC [pdf] - protomyth
https://www.eff.org/files/2016/06/23/matish_suppression_edva.pdf
======
PhantomGremlin
That's a 58 page legal ruling. It sure would benefit from some legal eagle
summarizing it. I didn't read the whole document, and even if I did I wouldn't
necessarily understand all of it.

Apparently it involves someone's use of a Tor website called Playpen, which
hosted a good deal of child pornography.

One really really disturbing thing to me is that the Feds raided a house in
Florida and seized control of the site, and then:

 _The FBI did not immediately shut Playpen down; instead, it assumed control
of Playpen, continuing to operate it from a government facility_ ...
_Defendant argues a substantial increase in the usage of Playpen occurred
after the Government took it over. While the Government concedes that there
was some increase, it disputes the unsupported figures in Defendant 's
briefs._

That just seems so wrong. The Feds seized the website and then continued to
serve child pornography from it for at least several weeks.

